# Aktualisierung?



## Darkzhou (30. Mai 2006)

Hallo leute zuerst mal echten lob für die tolle seite die ist echt hilfreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....darüber hinaus will ich mal fragen wie lange so eine aktualisierung dauert bis mein Profil auf Herold angezeigt wird.Denn ich hab alles installiert und alles auf Herold übertragen aber ich seh leider nirgends mein Name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Könnt mir jemand von euch mehr drüber sagen?Wäre echt nett!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Andorin (30. Mai 2006)

So ca 10~15 Minuten


----------



## Darkzhou (30. Mai 2006)

naja jetzt sind schon so 5-6std vergangen???und ich seh noch immer nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (30. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war über das Wochenende bis einschließlich heute leider nicht hier und somit konnte ich euch auch nicht immer auf dem laufenden halten. Fakt ist, der neue Datenbankserver hat einen defekten Speicherriegel, weshalb im Moment etwas "enpass" herrscht. Der neue alte Server sollte morgen Vormittag wieder laufen und somit ist dem Engpass erstmal eine Ende gesetzt.


----------



## Warlek (4. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen....

Ich hätte da mal ne frage...und zwar wird doch das profil immer übertragen wenn man wow beendet, doch leider kommt bei mir seit gut 3 tagen, das das profil nicht aktualisiert wurde, da es sich nicht geändert hätte. Doch leider ist das nicht der fall, es hat sich doch etwas an meiner Ausrüsstung geändert.

Weiß einer abhilfe oder liegt das an was anderen?


----------



## Airborne (4. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe auch das Problem das meine Daten nicht Automatisch Hochgeladen werden. Aber ich habe mich schon daran gewöhnt sie jedes mal Manuel hochzuladen. Wie lange muß mann das denn noch so machen? Bei WOW Handwerk.de geht das automatisch. Würde mich echt freuen wenn das hier auch bald gehen tut. Denn ich bin sonnst eigentlich sehr zu frieden. Mache sogar werbung bei mir in der Gilde mit Eurer seite.


----------



## Roran (6. Juni 2006)

Airborne schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe auch das Problem das meine Daten nicht Automatisch Hochgeladen werden. Aber ich habe mich schon daran gewöhnt sie jedes mal Manuel hochzuladen. Wie lange muß mann das denn noch so machen? Bei WOW Handwerk.de geht das automatisch. Würde mich echt freuen wenn das hier auch bald gehen tut. Denn ich bin sonnst eigentlich sehr zu frieden. Mache sogar werbung bei mir in der Gilde mit Eurer seite.



Nur mal als Frage.
Was entgeht euch denn, wenn es mal was länger dauert ?
Und wenn es mal 3  oder 6 Tage dauert.
Und ist das denn so schlimm ?

Über sowas schau ich einfach hinweg.



> Bei WOW Handwerk.de geht das automatisch.


Den Spruch hättest du dir sparen können, mal echt.
Wenn das doch sooooo viel besser ist, warum nutzt du dann Blasc ?

Und nur zur INFO, bei mir geht automatisch, läuft zu 100% ohne Probleme.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich nutze seit März 2005 Blasc, und von daher sag ich mal.

Entweder  du nutzt Blasc oder geh zu WoW-Handwerk, wenn das doch so super ist.
Und reib dem Team hier nicht so nen Spruch unter die Nase.
Den die Jungs machen das als HOBBY und nicht als Beruf, die dürfen sich ja wohl auch mal etwas von solchen IDIOTEN wie dir erholen.

Man, echt. 
Wie heißt es so schön ?
Vor Inberiebnahme des Mundwerks Gehirn einschalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XxDemonxX (12. Juni 2006)

Guten Tag bin etz neu hier im Forum *fg*
ich hab das gleiche prob, ich hab schon öfters blasc gestartet und gezockt und nach einer weile natürlich beendet dann kommt wird an herold übertragen bla bla bla....
nun ist folgendes prob in blasc werde ich angezeigt ich hab keine Gilde bin lvl 40(!) und hab noch meine alte rüsse und die neuen karteien mit inventar und so wird auch nicht angezeigt und das ist nich seit 5-6 tagen das ist schon etwas länger... bitte um hilfe bin langsam am verzweifeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
PS: Blasc is um einiges besser als WoW-Handwerk  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  also ich komm mit dem bestens klar

&#8364;: wäre echt mal gut wenn jmd antworten würde...


----------



## Roran (13. Juni 2006)

hi,

da ich nun den B3N wieder im Forum hier rumgeistern sehe,
wird er sich darum kümmern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übe dich etwas in Gedult, der B3n wird sich melden wenn er was weiß.

Man kennt ja das Team von Blasc mit der Zeit was. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

